# Help with Mods on ECB gourment.



## gusto (May 11, 2010)

Hello I'm looking for a link on Mods for a Brinkmann Gourmet smoker. I found one here but it was for a slightly different model and mention drilling hole in the charcoal pan but I thought I read somewhere else that they got too much air and some people were blocking the hole on the very bottom so I'm a little confused.

  Thanks  Gus


----------



## glgoodwin (May 11, 2010)

Others than have the ECB Gourmet will be along with more and better info.  I can tell you that the air flow is important to smoking.  Since I dont own the Gourmet model i dont know much about it.  i have seen others that have put adjust able dampers on the fire pan and lid (or maybe it came with this dampers?)  Any way the more air you can get moving under your coals the more heat the will produce.  

Here is a link I saw the other day

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=91073

Here is another cool link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...1&postcount=61

One more just to read over

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...inkman+Gourmet

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 11, 2010)

More links in this thread...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...b+gourmet+mods

I have a modded ecb gourmet...I'd be glad to help with any info I have.

L8r,
Eric


----------



## gargra03 (May 11, 2010)

All the links pretty much hit it on the nose, I sealed my lid with a felt big green egg lid gasket, made a charcoal basket and put two vents on the bottom to control air flow, I also out a vent on the lid ( weber vents) but plan to order or make some type of small smoke stack for mine.


----------



## petewoody (May 11, 2010)

I made the mods described in the following:
http://home.comcast.net/~day_trippr/smoker_mods.htm

Like the previos poster, I used the BGE felt to seal the top and mine is as tight as a drum. Best of luck with your mods.


----------



## gusto (May 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the links, I think I can handle the drilling of the charcoal pan and adding the bolts and the 13" weber grate, also can handle the therm. Just not sure if I could mod the airflow, seems like I need to know metal fabricating maybe thats a little over my heact?d. Now as for the gasket for the cover if I add that I would have to mod the airflow is that corre

 Thanks Gus


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 12, 2010)

Yes.  If you seal up the gap around the lid, you will have to provide alternate means for the smoke/heat to escape.

As for the bottom, I made a sliding damper for mine with 3 strips of metal and some sheet metal screws.  In one of the links from WalkingDude, I believe it shows the basics of how to make that type of damper.

L8r,
Eric


----------



## petewoody (May 12, 2010)

Gusto, you will need dampers on the bottom and a vent at the top to be able to control the temperature. The three hole vents in the article I referenced are fairly easy to make. You need some tin snips and a hole saw to drill holes in the pan and lid.


----------



## jclind1966 (May 12, 2010)

The Weber WSM vents usually come in a 3 pack. You can use one for the lid and 2 for the base. All you need is a 1/4 inch drill bit and a 3/4 inch hole saw.


----------



## gusto (May 12, 2010)

I just wanted to thank everyone for all there time and help this site is really great and everybody is very very helpful !!! Now as for the bottom do I cover the existing hole since it's in the middle and hard to reach ( if so whats the best way to do that)  and for the weber vents when I do install them I guess I make 3 holes per vent? also if I add the vent I guess I should seal the lid or just leave it be?   also looked on line for a weber damper only find a one pack does anyone have a link for a 3 pack?


----------



## jclind1966 (May 13, 2010)

I got a 3 pack off eBay and a BGE gasket also from eBay

 Order a WSM vent damper replacement kit from Weber at 800-446-1071. It consists of three dampers and fastening hardware: 1/4-20 x 5/8" truss head screws, 1/4" flat washers, and 1/4-20 inch acorn nuts.


----------



## gusto (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for your help!! I did end up finding almost everything from one vendor on ebay the only thing is his dampers are sold in singles, he does have 2 left so I might just start with 2 and see if I need a third


----------



## outlaw44 (May 13, 2010)

The only issue with starting with two and leaving room for a third is even air flow across your fire pan.

Petewoody has sent me the link before as well and it does look like they covered up the stock air inlet hole.  I would suggest doing that just so you have complete control of the air coming into the smoker.


----------



## gusto (May 14, 2010)

Thanks outlaw44, I did end up buy extra just to be sure, so I'll probably just install all of them. Cant wait to mod. ecb. will have to use this weekend with mod, have to just keep a very close eye on it for now, since my first smoke didn't go so well..


----------



## outlaw44 (May 14, 2010)

All I meant was if you put two in and left space for the third, your air would be coming in from one side mostly.  May mess with the fire a bit as the air may not travel very well to the other side where you left room for a future inlet.  You could probably only do two inlets, but I would put them directly opposite from each other, which would screw up being able to throw in a third inlet.

Haha!  I feel your pain Gusto.  My first smoke didn't go so well either.  I had lots of temperature issues and lots of bark (I tried throwing more wood in to increase temp).  Unfortunately, I got coined with cooking for my family, so I had to pull the meat off early too.  It ended up ok, but I would do lots of things differently after reading more on this forum.  Starting with making the mods as suggested.  

We're supposed to get some rain in KC this weekend, so I'll probably take the weekend to get as much of the mods done also.  Since I won't be able to take the bike out...


----------



## gusto (May 22, 2010)

Ok I got all the mods completed today, 

1) grate for charcoal pan
2) new thermometer
3) 1 damper on lid
4) 2 dampers on bottom pan
5) big egg gasket around lid

 I just have one more thing to take care of but not sure how to go about it. I have to close the original air inlet hole on the bottom pan what would be the best way to go about it, and also now i just added a grate to the charcoal pan do I also add any holes on the bottom of that?

Thanks Gus


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 23, 2010)

You you shouldn't need any extra holes with the addition of the grate. 

As for the original hole, should be able to find electrical "knockout" plugs at your local hardware store....something similar to the ones in this link...

http://www.drillspot.com/fittings-an...tion%3DSnap-In

Just measure the hole, and pick up the corresponding size...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






L8r,
Eric


----------



## gusto (May 23, 2010)

Wow  Thanks you guys think of everything!!!
  Gus


----------

